# Wabi Kusa-Kusamono ?



## Nelson (19 Oct 2015)

Can someone explain the difference please.
When I look here, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1714083605477228&set=pcb.1714084038810518&type=3&theater
To me Kusamono !.


----------



## PARAGUAY (19 Oct 2015)

Is  the second one Wabi Sabu?


----------



## Nelson (19 Oct 2015)

No,aquarium.


----------



## PARAGUAY (19 Oct 2015)

I think got the aquascaper mixed up with Frank wertzer? The ADA USA expert who does Wabi Sabi scapes.These are really something though


----------



## Nelson (7 Nov 2015)

Ok,no answer .
Well this is my first attempt.Just plants that were in my greenhouse,done today.
Bowl was £2.99,I think , from Home Bargains.



On a side note,found this.Never bought from them,so don't know what they're like.
http://beautyglassbywenxia.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Nov 2015)

,Looks good be interesting to see how it develops


----------



## tim (7 Nov 2015)

Nice mate very nice, glass in the link looks good too for the money, isn't wabi-kusa a term coined by ADA ? So you would be correct the image in your first link would be kusamono.


----------



## Nelson (7 Nov 2015)

tim said:


> So you would be correct the image in your first link would be kusamono.


And yet it won EAPLC Wabi Kusa category 2015 !.


----------



## tim (7 Nov 2015)

Nelson said:


> And yet it won EAPLC Wabi Kusa category 2015 !.


Probably because the term wabi-kusa is now used to describe any aquatic plants grown emersed, I should of lifted the driftwood out of my low tech and entered


----------



## Nelson (7 Nov 2015)

Ah,that kind of makes sense .
Thanks Tim .


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Nov 2015)

Nelson said:


> Ok,no answer .


Falls under the same category of Kasamono:  http://www.usna.usda.gov/Gardens/faqs/Kusamono.html


----------



## zozo (10 Nov 2015)

It seems Wabi Kusa can't even literaly be translated, so far i understand it means something with Serenity and beauty.. 
So who is or can be intitled to say what is what? As long as you don't grow a large plant on a tree like piece of wood.. Than it would be a Kokedama ??
Yada Yada!? What's in the name? Anyway looks good what you made Nelson..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Nov 2015)

Hi Nelson, 

Looking good The soil should just be damp though


----------



## BruceF (16 Nov 2015)

What about kokedama?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Nov 2015)

Hi All.
Wabi- Kusa Is an arrangement of Aquatic plants grown emersed.

Kokedama Is an arrangement of house plants or any plants even weeds.

Here is a link to a couple I done 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/starting-point-wabi-kusa.29387/page-4


----------



## Nelson (16 Nov 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> The soil should just be damp though


Ah ,will need to sort that.Cheers Roy .


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Nov 2015)

Have a look here: https://www.facebook.com/kokedamaskussakawa/?fref=photo stuff to die for!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Nov 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> Have a look here: https://www.facebook.com/kokedamaskussakawa/?fref=photo stuff to die for!



Exquisite pieces of art Inspired by people who look at nature


----------

